# Anti-Apple L'objectivité à l'état pure!



## spitfire378 (1 Janvier 2008)

C'est de toute beauté, et comme en témoigne le titre du blog d'une objectivité à l'état pure.

http://anti-ipomme.blogspot.com/

Je ne suis pas assez neutre pour faire la part des choses, mais qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

je ne suis pas convaincu que cela méritait d'être relevé


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je ne suis pas convaincu que cela méritait d'être relevé


Nan, effectivement...
C'est fatiguant tous ces pro et anti quoique ce soit...
De plus, une fois encore : _"*Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"_
Vous faut des lunettes ?!...
Malheureusement, je crois que non...


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2008)

spitfire378 a dit:


> C'est de toute beauté, et comme en témoigne le titre du blog d'une objectivité à l'état pure.
> 
> http://anti-ipomme.blogspot.com/
> 
> Je ne suis pas assez neutre pour faire la part des choses, mais qu'en pensez vous?




Caricatural à souhait, au point qu'on peut se demander si ce n'est pas un fake !


----------



## Bassman (1 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, effectivement...
> C'est fatiguant tous ces pro et anti quoique ce soit...
> De plus, une fois encore : _"*Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"_
> Vous faut des lunettes ?!...
> Malheureusement, je crois que non...



Finalement j'aurais mieux fait de pas décuver moi...


----------



## Grug (1 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Finalement j'aurais mieux fait de pas décuver moi...


don't worry, ce n'est qu'un rêve


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

Un peu comme ta présence hier soir !


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

trop long ....trop fatifué pour tout lire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

béééé, pourquoi tu réponds ?


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> béééé, pourquoi tu réponds ?



parce qu'elle ne peut pas faire autrement. C'est comme le scorption qui pique la grenouille au milieu de la Rivière, alors qu'il traversait la rivière sur le dos de la pauvre. La grenouille le regarde et lui dis : mais pourquoi, je vais mourir et tu vas te noyer...
Réponse du scorpion: "parce que c'est dans ma nature"


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> béééé, pourquoi tu réponds ?



parce que en realité j'ai lu et .....bof meme en diagonal c'est super ennuyant :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Caricatural à souhait, au point qu'on peut se demander si ce n'est pas un fake !



+1 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> parce que en realité j'ai lu et .....bof meme en diagonal c'est super ennuyant :rateau:


Oui. Au moins, avec toi on a le même résultat beaucoup plus vite&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Oui. Au moins, avec toi on a le même résultat beaucoup plus vite



bonne année quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

Non non  Sans façon. Merci, mais la gentillesse gratuite, j'adhère pas  Seule la méchanceté peut l'être. Et même ce luxe-là, je n'arrive pas à me l'offrir.


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

la méchanceté peut être gratuite ou bête...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

Truc de curé ça.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> la méchanceté peut être gratuite ou bête...


Oui oui. C'est ce que je dis. Mais ça ne me concerne finalement pas. J'ai toujours de très bonnes raisons de l'être.
Pourtant, ça me reposerait d'être méchant gratuitement.


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2008)

Poil aux dents.


----------



## I-bouk (2 Janvier 2008)

hum, sympa la vidéo de mona lisa par Paint


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pourtant, ça me reposerait d'être méchant gratuitement.



ah t'avoue que c'est uniquement bête    
bon dans ce cas là, pas de soucis


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2008)

Poil au...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2008)

Lu dans le forum "Périphériques" - thread "meilleure souris bluetooth" :

            31/12/2007, 13h19                                                                                                             
                                   #*5* enzo0511                     vbmenu_register("postmenu_4526334", true);                               
                          Membre émérite






                Date d'inscription: 01/08/04
                 Lieu: village de Konoha
                                                       Messages: 895                 
                                  Disco: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






                      "je voulais juste etre sur qu'elle soit pas trop petite, qu'elle tienne bien dans la main"


======================================================================
..... Pas de réponses "hors normes", rien d'aigrillard, pas de réflexions douteuses ... RIEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


..... Vous vieillissez les gars, vous vieillissez !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2008)

C'est juste la trêve des con...fiseurs


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ah t'avoue que c'est uniquement bête
> bon dans ce cas là, pas de soucis


Ça c'est pareil. On n'y peut rien. C'est dans les gênes la connerie. Malgré tout, tu m'accorderas l'avantage certain d'en être au moins conscient.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lu dans le forum "Périphériques" - thread "meilleure souris bluetooth" :
> 
> 31/12/2007, 13h19
> #*5* enzo0511                     vbmenu_register("postmenu_4526334", true);
> ...


Ben ouais. Mais t'as vu où il est planqué ce post ? Personne n'y va là-bas&#8230; Ça devient vite la chasse au trésor ce merdier.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben ouais. Mais t'as vu où il est planqué ce post ? Personne n'y va là-bas


Allez ! on y va tous ensemble !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ps : si je suis banni, sachez quand même que je vous aimais bien !:love:


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> tu m'accorderas l'avantage ...



Mais tout ce que tu veux, avec un sourire pareil, tu penses


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

Peu fourni ce blog dommage j'aime bien les gros trolls puants.


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Peu fourni ce blog dommage j'aime bien les gros trolls puants.



je ne suis pas gros 
pour le reste, je ne dis pas


----------



## Amok (2 Janvier 2008)

Bon. On continue ou on reste dans le sujet ?


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2008)

Moi Non Plus J'aime Pas Appeule


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

et sinon, ça va?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Visiblement, ça se veut :
* Au second degré
* Drôle (parce que au second degré)
* Plein de fautes d'orthographe (pour bien montrer que c'est du second degré)

Un seul de ces trois objectifs est pleinement atteint, sauras-tu retrouver lequel ?





Sinon, moi oui, ça va, je récupère doucement des fêtes en glandouillant à la maison.
Et toi ?
La famille ? Tout ça ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

Ben écoute, oui, c'est tranquille. Le boulot ça bouge bien, la famille ça va.
Que demander de plus?
et toi? Quoi de neuf?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

Bon c'est pas fini là Chapi et Chapo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

Ah ben te v'la toi!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

Ouaii un peu de mal à m'en remettre... Ptain c'est moche de vieillir...  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaii un peu de mal à m'en remettre... Ptain c'est moche de vieillir...  :rateau:



C'est clair...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon c'est pas fini là Chapi et Chapo ?


Non.
Nous, c'est Pipo et Bimbo.

C'est pourtant simple : Chapi et Chapo, ils sont grotesques !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Nous, c'est Pipo et Bimbo.
> 
> C'est pourtant simple : Chapi et Chapo, ils sont grotesques !



Ben j'avais pensé à Enkel et Jekel, mais j'ai eu peur de ne pas être compris...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

Ouais, surtout que c'est Heckle et Jeckle... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Henkel c'est un fabriquant de lessive.

Doit bien se trouver un blog anti-Henkel quelque part (peut pas être pire que l'autre).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, surtout que c'est Heckle et Jeckle... :rateau:



Ptain, c'est bien ce que je disais, c'est moche de vieillir... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, c'est bien ce que je disais, c'est moche de vieillir... :rateau:


T'as qu'à dire que c'est Henkel qui t'a lavé le cerveau !

En parlant de Henkel, vous ne trouvez pas que ça sent le Banish Occis Action, là ?
Hé hé.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est moche de vieillir... :rateau:



C'est pour Amok, çà.. moi je suis resté jeune  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

jAune. A la limite. Surtout autour de la poche&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

Cette poche là tu veux dire?


----------



## Gregware73 (4 Janvier 2008)

Tiens un autre site anti-apple....http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=macs_cant

je trouve ça génial ces gens qui montrent combien "apple c'est nul". C'est sympa ça donne un coté mysterieux et incompris pour qui posséde un mac, le grand brun mysterieux(désolé pour ceux qui ne répondent pas à la norme physique  ). 

 Nous sommes les nouveaux romantiques...Euh dites je peux être Victor Hugo?


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cette poche là tu veux dire?


Je pensais plutôt à celui là
http://www.tribalectic.com/Gallery/Scrotum Ladder 6G smaller photo.jpg


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2008)

Ce sont les porte clés MAcGé que l'on voit là????


----------



## Nephou (4 Janvier 2008)

Bon, si vous trouvez &#8220;ridicule&#8221; les sites autoproclamés &#8220;anti-apple&#8221; il suffit de les ignorer et surtout de ne pas mettre de liens vers eux dans un forum aussi bien référencé que celui de macgénération : ça leur fait gagner du _pagerank_ 

fin de la récré


----------

